# New to this



## Tabather (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi, I have been with my husband for 33 years, it has not been an easy ride, but we are still together. Now in our 50's, the intimate side of things has decreased to almost zero. I am still interested, but my hubby seems not. What can I do to spark things up?.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

For one, get him to a doctor and tested for testosterone.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Have you sat down and discussed this with him? What reasons is he giving?


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Can you walk us forward from when you thought intimacy was good? When was that and how often were you doing it? As things dropped off, how did you deal with it? A medical issue could be the reason at his age, but there are many other reasons as well.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* @Tabather ~ Have the two of you, at any time, undergone any joint marriage counseling or sexual therapy?*


----------

